# N Scale Couplers



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my first N scale Layout and Locomotive yesterday, as well as miscellaneous rolling stock. It's a Kato BNSF Dash 9 and several Trix cars. The BNSF loco was brand new and the cars were used. They look like the exact same type of coupler, but when I couple the cars to the loco, the coupler on the loco wants to stick up higher, and when I reach a certain speed, the loco uncouples itself.

When they are uncoupled the Loco coupler looks like it's bent upwards a little and when I try to push it down, nothing. I know the cars are older, but would this be the issue, or do I have to change the coupler on the locomotive, which btw I have no idea how to do.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you can post a picture of the 2 couplers It would help out.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I had the same issue with one of my locos, just had to install a spacer from one of those build it yourself coupler kits to make the loco coupler sit at the same height as the car couplers. Not saying it was easy, those parts are tiny, but it worked.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Not saying this is what you should do but I have solved similar problems by heating the coupler and bending it while still hot. I have also had to cut awa y plastic on an old HO loco to raise coupler hight. Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I would recommend that you obtain Micro-Trains Scale Coupler Gauge to use when adjusting the height of a coupler. It is their part number MT98800031 (1005) at a cost of some $7.00. This tool is a must for working on any N Scale coupler.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I'll look into these solutions, but now I'm having issues with the shell of the locomotive, I took it off, and the back doesn't seem to want to secure, I would post pictures, but the site won't let me. It has dimples on the inside of the train and indents where the dimple are supposed to go, but when I put the shell on, It looks like it's all good, but If I tug a little, the back comes up.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Try rubber cement to hold the shell on . just a little in a few spots. If you need to take the shell of it will come right off and the rubber cement will rub off and not mar the shell.
Super glue works also but not if you ever want to remove the shell. Don


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just like the Santa Fe in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJw8lU4zN9k&list=HL1358733414&feature=mh_lolz


----------

